# Class participation?



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

How do you guys participate in class, if at all? (Haha, I'm guessing most of us here don't). I keep losing marks for not speaking up in class but I find it so damn difficult to say something in front of everyone when those dang extroverts keep leading the class discussion. Then I get all self conscious when I want to make a point and I just end up saying nothing at all. Then my teacher usually thinks I'm dumb or I don't get what's going on


----------



## Li Rui Ke (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I generally shy away from class discussions, and if I'm forced to do it I can never really add anything meaningful. Though if you do good work however, or do well on tests/essays, the teacher will probably understand.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Even setting aside the talking in front of 20 people aspect (which, needless to say, is hell for an SA sufferer), I find myself struggling to actually contribute anything meaningful to the discussion. It seems like everything I think of is either utterly banal (and therefore not even worth saying) or only tenuously linked to the topic. And since I typically only have one or two points to add, I am conscious of the fact that I only really have a handful of opportunities to participate, and therefore become anxious.

There's this other guy with whom I have a couple of classes, and he contributes to the class discussion frequently... without ever really saying anything in particular. Seriously, he just says the most obvious, pointless things ever. And yet he seems to be either oblivious of, or immune to awkwardness. He actually seems kind of nervous when he's doing it as well, but that, apparently, doesn't put him off. It's almost like I feel awkward on his behalf. We are more attuned to these kind of moments, I guess.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I had one class where it was a part of the grade. I ended up asking a few questions throughout the semester. It was always difficult building up the courage to ask something. I managed to do it. Probably did not participate enough to get the full points though. 

For every other class, I don't say a word.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been told by all my teachers to participate in class. I just can't do it


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A couple of years ago I started the new year determined to participate, and I answered a lot of questions, but ended up eventually getting one wrong and the teacher really went on and on about it, he probably didn't mean to be humiliating but it really put me off from speaking up in that class. Then that lead to the inevitable "quiet and attentive girl but needs to participate more in discussions" comments in the school report. It someone puts in the work and effort they shouldn't be forced to participate vocally, not lesson after lesson at least.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

I finished college, but I get what you mean. During the very first days, when no one knows you or your overall personality traits, I used to participate often, but then I stopped. I didn't feel comfortable doing it anymore, besides a lot of my classmates had quite big egos, so that didn't help the cause that much...

I eventually managed to participate in class, but only the kinds with a small number of students.

Just try to relax, keep yourself well informed aboutf the topics covered in class, and just try to contribute. Don't be afraid 
Good luck with your studies!!


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

I find it quite easy to participate in class as long as it's just giving an answer or asking a question to the teacher or even a discussion in a controlled formal setting and not some sort of group work requiring more complicated social interaction.
In fact, I often do participate purposefully like this in order to not seem like the quiet and shy guy. Even so much that it sometimes backfires and I say something just to have said something without thinking enough and then realize afterwards that it was stupid and feel embarrassed and ashamed.

In general I often put a lot of effort in very simple formulaic interactions like greeting people, shaking hands etc. in order to overshadow my shortcomings in all other interaction.


----------



## hurleylover (Sep 18, 2013)

Class participation is horrible! I don't even think it's fair that you don't get points for not speaking up. I just finished a Sociology class and my teacher would just expect you to say your opinion and that's something I cannot do in a room full of people. I can hardly get myself to talk to one person let alone voice my opinion about controversial topics to a class. I never said a single word and now have my first C


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not able to speak up in class. I get red in the phase, nervous and insecure. This is why I hate school and interviews. I cannot figure out how to overcome this fear


----------



## Undine (Jan 3, 2014)

If a teacher asks me a direct question, I can answer it pretty well but if it's something between my classmates. Like a group work without the teacher involved, I usually just sit there and listen and don't speak up even if I don't agree.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

Tell your teacher you have SA that keeps you from speaking up, they'll usually offer you an alternative. If they refuse and your grade depends on it, get your school's disability services involved. I don't know about in Canada, but in the USA they're required by law to make accommodations for disabilities, and SA is considered a disability. I'd imagine Canada has something similar.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't unless I am called on. Teachers generally know not to call on me, though. It's really awkward listening to a kid answer a question with a shaky voice and burnt red face


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope, only on very rare occasions. I hate speaking up in class and having all the attention be on me. I just want to blend in and not stand out.
The worst part about college is that I went into it all excited and happy about being able to be "anonymous" and just "one little piece of a huge crowd/audience," because that's the picture everyone always painted of it, but if anything my professors now seem to be more anal about participation than my high school teachers ever were. It was a terrible discovery. :afr


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Teachers should be educated on social anxiety or extreme shyness. It should be ****ing compulsory. 

Some students just physically can't participate in class. If you're doing good in your tests and assignments then the teachers should know that anxiety is the issue. 

Anyways, how did I deal with class participation? I either only contributed if I was forced to or had no choice. I know it might be perceived as lazy to sit back and let others voice their opinions.. but I literally could not speak since my mind goes completely blank.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I attend a small, private liberal arts institution--so 98% of our classes are highly discussion-oriented and a significant portion of our grades often rely on participation... And it's torture. 

However, I've been relatively fortunate enough to come across professors who are, for the most part, understanding. My basic advice would be to attempt to cultivate some kind of confidence with the professor/teacher, even if you're only comfortable speaking with them through e-mail. Fill them in, let them know what's going on in your life, and explain to them what exactly it is that makes it so difficult to contribute verbally. Most professors and teachers who emphasize participation, at least in my experience, just want to know that you're following along, engaging, and understanding the concepts. So, if you can find other ways to communicate this, they might be able to appreciate your efforts more thoroughly.

Most important of all, I think, is letting them know your position and figuring out ways to negotiate--even if it means agreeing to speak (x) amount of times per week, etc. (which I've had to do on occasion.)


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

I hate when class participation requires group/partner work and your left as the odd one out, the one man group by yourself and then you have to ask the teacher/professor for a partner. And then the teacher puts you on blast and all the other groups just stop and look at you and then carry on. And then your either assigned to a group the teacher picks or your paired up with that other awesome quiet person in the class hidden by the groups and work with them.


----------



## paz (Jul 19, 2013)

I rarely participate without being prompted by a teacher. No matter how confident I am in my knowledge, I never feel comfortable sharing it. I've never asked to be part of anybody's group for classwork. This was also the case in high school when my best friend happened to be in my class. I just sit and wait for people to approach me. If they don't, then I keep to myself and try not to seem lonely and sad. 

I think it sucks when participation is based on more than attendance and completing in-class assignments. If I have social anxiety, I'm likely not going to announce it to all of my teachers. If I don't announce it, they can't make any exceptions for me and I end up failing. Pretty flawed system, if you ask me.


----------



## Rasputin101 (Jan 9, 2014)

For some reason all my shyness goes out the window during classroom discussions. (At least when it's about something I'm interested in.)

I get this sort of "zoned-out" perspective where I'm just a part of the debate, not there as myself.

This has sort of shocked some people when they see me going from pretty much shouting across the room about various views, and then going back to my sort of quiet, happy, self afterwards.


----------



## TimeFIies (Jan 9, 2014)

The problem that I have is that, once an entire semester has gone without me participating, I feel like everyone will stare at me strangely once I _do_ choose to participate.

So, the earlier I choose to participate in a class, the more comfortable I feel doing so in the future.


----------



## TimeToBegin (Jul 7, 2011)

TimeFIies said:


> So, the earlier I choose to participate in a class, the more comfortable I feel doing so in the future.


Very true, but I want to add that it's also better if you do it frequently. Because in one class I did participate very early on, but then I stopped for a month or so and I was back to feeling uncomfortable again.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I never participate unless it's required. Participation was 30% of my grade for a capstone course last semester and the professor was really strict, so I ended up raising my hand 3-4 times a class along with a few other students. Everyone probably thought I was annoying.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I only really participate if it's required but when it is, I try to look out for the questions that can be answered with one or two words and answer them. Of course, eager extroverted students beat me to the punch 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

I never say anything unless my teacher asks me a question. Luckily for me though, the teachers don't award marks for speaking up


----------

